# ISO no knead bread recipes



## tenspeed (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not a baker, but recently started making no knead (dutch oven) breads, and am now getting hooked on them.  I've made rosemary and olive oil bread and rye bread.  Both were as good as anything I've bought at a bakery.  I've been making the dough and then putting it in the refrigerator for a few days after the first 18 hour rise, which seems to give the bread more flavor.

  I've been looking for other recipes.  I'm planning to try olive bread (chopped olives), as well as roast garlic bread (probably with rosemary).  I looked at a couple of the local bakeries web sites for other ideas.  Other than what I've already identified, there is a sun dried tomato and basil bread that I might try.  The rest of their offerings more resemble dessert bread (fruits, nuts, chocolate) rather than dinner bread.

  I would appreciate any suggestions for other varieties.  I'm looking for dinner breads - the kind that would be good dipped in olive oil.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2015)

I have no recipes, but may I suggest that you Google no knead bread recipes.


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 21, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> I have no recipes, but may I suggest that you Google no knead bread recipes.


I have, but the basic recipe is about the only thing that is returned.  I can find other recipes if I know what I'm looking for.  Kind of like looking for a word in the dictionary.  Hard to find if you don't know how to spell it.

I've also picked up Jim Lahey's book from the local library.  Same thing - a few dinner breads, along with other things like carrot bread and coconut chocolate bread.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2015)

Check out this site: http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com

They wrote a book using the no-knead method and they have lots of recipes on their site that use it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2015)

Also, do a search for "no knead bread variations."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 21, 2015)

This is really good, I think I posted it here before, not sure, can't remember, but here you go:
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/its-cold-outside-lets-make-bread/


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 21, 2015)

Go to King Arthur Flour. I think they invented the no-knead dough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2015)

Actually, it was Jim Lahey: http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/11376-no-knead-bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 23, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it was Jim Lahey: No-Knead Bread Recipe - NYT Cooking



Does he have 42 different recipes, like King Arthur does?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know. What does it matter?


----------

